# Delta Green: Wormwood Arena Online



## ragr (May 10, 2020)

I'm going to run the above DG scenario on the dates below using Google Hangouts; roll dice however you see fit, video essential. This might be the beginning of an occasional series using various DG scenarios and will be for an official DG group. It will use self generated pcs not pre-gens.

The tone is mature, gritty and realistic.

The dates I've put aside for it are all Tuesdays and I've gone for 4 which should be the maximum needed. It’s planned this far ahead due to my needing to fit work in around gaming.

July 21st
August 4th & 18th
September 1st.

7:45-10:15 (GMT)

I have one spare seat at the table and if anyone is interested or wants to know more than feel free to ask.


----------



## ragr (Jul 15, 2020)

Game filled.


----------

